# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess my ethnicity and where do I pass?

## ararara

myself1.jpgmyself2.jpgmyself3.jpg

----------


## ararara

bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump

----------


## italouruguayan

Brazilian, of Portuguese origin?

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Bill7

I would guess you as Portuguesse or Spanish with some minor SSA

----------


## Bill7

Although in your first pic your eyes give me a Greek vibe

----------


## bigsnake49

Greek, South Italian or Southern Spain. Could be a Cypriot also.

----------


## Angela

> Brazilian, of Portuguese origin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app


That was my initial thought as well. :)

However, I've noticed before that some Middle Easterners could be mistaken for a New World mix. The same goes for North Africans.

So, he could be from the Middle East, perhaps Palestinian or Syrian. 

He claims he's from Georgia, but he doesn't look like images of most Georgians I've seen. Nor do I think a Georgian could ever be mistaken for a New World Mix.


Then again, maybe...


I see nothing Southern Italian about him; the combination of features is just off. Greek? I don't think so, unless we're talking about perhaps Cypriots.

----------


## italouruguayan

> That was my initial thought as well. :)
> 
> However, I've noticed before that some Middle Easterners could be mistaken for a New World mix. The same goes for North Africans.
> 
> So, he could be from the Middle East, perhaps Palestinian or Syrian. 
> 
> He claims he's from Georgia, but he doesn't look like images of most Georgians I've seen. Nor do I think a Georgian could ever be mistaken for a New World Mix.
> 
> 
> ...



It is true. In fact, when I published my own photographs a while ago, I believed that someone could describe me as " Middle Eastern or North African" ​​...
Actually, the photos of Georgians you post don't look much like this boy.

----------


## Ailchu

the georgian flag is probably just there because giving the real country would make guessing too easy. he reminds me of a latin american i know so i would say brazilian too but could also be portuguese. or french with north african ancestry.

----------


## ararara

> I would guess you as Portuguesse or Spanish with some minor SSA


I could pass as portuguese or spanish but the ssa part is nonsensical. In fact, I might have less ssa than most spanish and portuguese people.

----------


## ararara

> the georgian flag is probably just there because giving the real country would make guessing too easy. he reminds me of a latin american i know so i would say brazilian too but could also be portuguese. or french with north african ancestry.


I am from Georgia and I am also part Georgian. I don't have trouble passing as an eastern georgian trust me.

----------


## ararara

> That was my initial thought as well. :)
> 
> However, I've noticed before that some Middle Easterners could be mistaken for a New World mix. The same goes for North Africans.
> 
> So, he could be from the Middle East, perhaps Palestinian or Syrian. 
> 
> He claims he's from Georgia, but he doesn't look like images of most Georgians I've seen. Nor do I think a Georgian could ever be mistaken for a New World Mix.
> 
> Then again, maybe...
> I see nothing Southern Italian about him; the combination of features is just off. Greek? I don't think so, unless we're talking about perhaps Cypriots.


I am not palestinian or syrian. I doubt I even look like either of them. I have gotten cyprus and greek islands as the places best suited for me to pass.

----------


## ararara

Bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump

----------


## ararara

I don't look like a mixed race person what the hell man 🤣

----------


## Ailchu

you don't i agree with you. i said brazilian because you look portuguese to me, but slightly off, and i know someone from latin america who looks similar to you. i don't know his ancestry though.

----------


## ararara

> you don't i agree with you. i said brazilian because you look portuguese to me, but slightly off, and i know someone from latin america who looks similar to you. i don't know his ancestry though.


Even if I look Portuguese I am still nowhere near portuguese genetically. I guess I have a weird look for my ethnicity.

----------


## Ailchu

> Even if I look Portuguese I am still nowhere near portuguese genetically. I guess I have a weird look for my ethnicity.


you said you are part georgian. what's the other part? Azerbaijan/Iranian?

----------


## ararara

> you said you are part georgian. what's the other part? Azerbaijan/Iranian?


I am 3/4 georgian jewish and 1/4 georgian from mingrelia

----------


## Sir Philip

Tbh you just look broadly mediterranean, you would pass in most of southern europe. I can see you as equally spanish and greek, for example. 

Inviato dal mio SM-A405FN utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## TheProbga90x

Op look loke a typical caucasus phenotype as he said.

----------


## MOESAN

I find you present a typical result of partial gracilisation of "my" 'brünnoid' or better said 'combe-capelle' type: it could be found in Near-East, rather rare todate at the individual level, maybe more among Assyrians; but as a whole, It seems you would pass easier in Portugal or some parts of Sardigna, than in Spain, spite the proximity of Spain and Portugal in history doesn't exclude it.
ATW this type can "reappear" in whole Mediterranean countries, and even on Atlantic shores or Scandiavia; but in nortehrnEurope, the bone frame is a bit stronger, espacially for the face, so less gracilised. This nose is typical of pre-Anatolian people of western Eurasia, IMO. Something 'archaic', not too much "european" in the sense of typical modern "europoid". 
But your eyelids lack the almost "finn-like" features of the northern forms. just MO.

----------


## ararara

I believe I have pan med look and I can also decebtly pass in many parts of northern west asia. Does anybody agree?

----------


## EV13SON

Carthage! Before the Arab invasion  :Laughing:

----------


## Angela

> I believe I have pan med look and I can also decebtly pass in many parts of northern west asia. Does anybody agree?


Sorry, you don't at all look Southern European to me. It's not enough to have dark hair and eyes. It's a question of the combination of features.

In one picture you look New World Hispanic. In another perhaps Jordanian, Palestinian, but less so. 

You say you're Georgian, and maybe that's the case, but you don't look like a Georgian to me. The hair, in particular, seems off.

You did ask, and I always try to be honest.

It's not an insult.

----------


## MOESAN

I disagree with Angela here, at least partially. For me you could pass in southwestern Europe even if not as the most common type, rather more easily than in southeastern Europe. But I agree with Angela that you do'nt pass for a common Georgian, whatever the variability of Georgians. Rather an exception.

----------


## Angela

> I disagree with Angela here, at least partially. For me you could pass in southwestern Europe even if not as the most common type, rather more easily than in southeastern Europe. But I agree with Angela that you do'nt pass for a common Georgian, whatever the variability of Georgians. Rather an exception.


Well, I said New World Hispanic, and that includes at least 50% Iberian in most cases. I just think there's something "extra", although I'll grant you perhaps you might find an Iberian with that "extra" provided by some North African ancestor. 

I completely agree as to the Southeastern European, i.e. Southern Italian, Greek etc. I don't see it at all.

----------


## ararara

> Well, I said New World Hispanic, and that includes at least 50% Iberian in most cases. I just think there's something "extra", although I'll grant you perhaps you might find an Iberian with that "extra" provided by some North African ancestor. 
> 
> I completely agree as to the Southeastern European, i.e. Southern Italian, Greek etc. I don't see it at all.


Would you mind explaining what gives away the North African influence on my appearance?

----------


## ararara

> Sorry, you don't at all look Southern European to me. It's not enough to have dark hair and eyes. It's a question of the combination of features.
> In one picture you look New World Hispanic. In another perhaps Jordanian, Palestinian, but less so. 
> You say you're Georgian, and maybe that's the case, but you don't look like a Georgian to me. The hair, in particular, seems off.
> You did ask, and I always try to be honest.
> It's not an insult.


Lmao. I agree with you that I don't look like a typical Georgian but I have never had passing there. Also, I don't look Southern Euro? Lmao. I am not taking these as an insult , there is nothing insulting about having your opinion, it is just that I have never heard such a statemnt about my appearance. Usually everyone thinks that I at least pass as Southern Euro to a very comfortable degree. Regardless, how do I look mixed race? Saying that I look like new world mix or having North African ancestry. Btw, that ancient Georgjan flag is there because I am from Georgia but as I said before I am only 1/4 Georgian

----------


## ararara

> Carthage! Before the Arab invasion


What did pre-Arab invasion Carthaginians look like? 😉

----------


## ararara

> Well, I said New World Hispanic, and that includes at least 50% Iberian in most cases. I just think there's something "extra", although I'll grant you perhaps you might find an Iberian with that "extra" provided by some North African ancestor. 
> I completely agree as to the Southeastern European, i.e. Southern Italian, Greek etc. I don't see it at all.


Do I look peninsular and Gulf Arab in your opinion?

----------


## real expert

> Do I look peninsular and Gulf Arab in your opinion?


Not really. You would rather pass in the Levant.

----------


## ararara

> Not really. You would rather pass in the Levant.


Levant has a great deal of phenotypes, Arabid being one of them. Additionally, I think Southern Levantines look a bit different from Northern Levantines. Personally, I do think that I can pass there but to a moderate degree. How well do you think I pass in Southern or Northern levant in comparison to other regions of the world and Western Asia?

----------


## firetown

> bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump


You asked for it... again. :)

----------


## ararara

> You asked for it... again. :)


For what. New world mix it is

----------


## firetown

> For what. New world mix it is


Then tell us what you see when you look into your mirror :)

----------


## Jovialis

This kind of spastic posting by ararara is typical of tr0lls.

----------


## Jovialis

> Would you mind explaining what gives away the North African influence on my appearance?


Neolithic farmer plus clear SSA influence, which may be small but significant. The reason why there's some phenotype-overlap with others who also have Neolithic farmer influence is ipso facto. That should be clear to people of at least moderate intelligence.

----------


## ararara

> Neolithic farmer plus clear SSA influence, which may be small but significant. The reason why there's some phenotype-overlap with others who also have Neolithic farmer influence is ipso facto. That should be clear to people of at least moderate intelligence.


What SSA influence do I have in my phenotype? Like, please tell me. 🤦*♂️

----------


## ararara

I am sorry but you guys are tripping bruh. How in the heck do I look like a moxed race person or SSA influenced or North African? Bruh.

----------


## ararara

> Then tell us what you see when you look into your mirror :)


So when you look at my fave you see a hispanic mixed with Amerindian and SSA? You gotta be joking me...

----------


## ararara

> This kind of spastic posting by ararara is typical of tr0lls.


Nah, quite the contrary. Saying that I look mixed race or North African and SSA influenced is what is an indicative of trollish behavior...

----------


## Jovialis

> Nah, quite the contrary. Saying that I look mixed race or North African and SSA influenced is what is an indicative of trollish behavior...


You asked what makes a North African look North African. That's the answer, and there's genetic evidence to back it up.

----------


## Jovialis

You look middle eastern to me.

----------


## Jovialis

> You look middle eastern to me.


Or Hispanic.
Not North African, particularly.

----------


## ararara

...
Attachment 13195Attachment 13196Attachment 13197Attachment 13198Attachment 13199

----------


## ararara

> You asked what makes a North African look North African. That's the answer, and there's genetic evidence to back it up.


Nope. I asked what makes my phenotype North African influenced in the begininng

----------


## ararara

> You look middle eastern to me.


Middle eastern from which regions?

----------


## firetown

> So when you look at my fave you see a hispanic mixed with Amerindian and SSA?


I do?.......

----------


## Jovialis

> Middle eastern from which regions?


Not sure, there's a lot of phenotypic diversity in the middle east. If I was forced to pick, I'd hedge my bet and say Turkish.

----------


## firetown

> So when you look at my fave you see a hispanic mixed with Amerindian and SSA? You gotta be joking me...


I give up. Tell me what you're supposed to look like and I will agree.

----------


## Jovialis

You would probably fit in with the recent reconstruction of ancient Egyptians, which is also very diverse in phenotype, but the more "caucusoid" looking ones.

----------


## ararara

> I give up. Tell me what you're supposed to look like and I will agree.


If I wanted to tell you that I would have said it by now. I mean I did say where I pass to what degree but still. That's why I asked for opinions about what ethnicities I look like and some people saying that I look new world mix, SSA influenced and North African admixed Iberian is just BS even though everyone should give their opinions freely, there is a certain line where things get trollish if you know what I mean

----------


## ararara

> You would probably fit in with the recent reconstruction of ancient Egyptians, which is also very diverse in phenotype, but the more "caucusoid" looking ones.


I agree with the Turkish one but not with the more "Caucasoid" Egyptian one. I think you guys are exotifying me quite much😀 There are much more places in Western Asia and Southern Europe where I pass much better

----------


## Jovialis

> You would probably fit in with the recent reconstruction of ancient Egyptians, which is also very diverse in phenotype, but the more "caucusoid" looking ones.


I.E. mostly CHG, significant Anatolian_N, and Natufian. There was little to no straight-up SSA in them prior to the Arab slave trade in the middle ages.

----------


## ararara

> I.E. mostly CHG, significant Anatolian_N, and Natufian. There was little to no straight-up SSA in them prior to the Arab slave trade in the middle ages.


That's more realistic. What would you say how the percentages would be distributed for Natufian and CHG significant Anatolian_N

----------


## Jovialis

> I.E. mostly CHG, significant Anatolian_N, and Natufian. There was little to no straight-up SSA in them prior to the Arab slave trade in the middle ages.


Maybe I would even guess a middle eastern jew. They retained more of the original middle eastern genetic profile, than the populations at large. That is, they didn't mix or mixed far less with the SSA slaves.

----------


## ararara

> Maybe I would even guess a middle eastern jew. They retained more of the original middle eastern genetic profile, than the populations at large. That is, they didn't mix or mixed far less with the SSA slaves.


Depends on a middle eastern Jewish group. I did say before that I am 3/4 Georgian Jew but Georgian Jews autosomal DNA wise are in between groups such as Assyrians and Western Armenians. I have 1/4 Georgian admixture which pulls me relatively close to Armenians

----------


## ararara

I don't really look like a Georgian jew though, let alone other Mizrahi Jews

----------


## Jovialis

Ancient Egyptian reconstructions:



Those three come from this study, also here are the other ancient and modern middle eastern proportions:



https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms15694

----------


## ararara

> Ancient Egyptian reconstructions:
> 
> 
> 
> Those three come from this study, also here are the other ancient and modern middle eastern proportions:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms15694


This is a pic from yesterday. Which component dominates my phenotype in your opinion? 
IMG-20220423-WA0000.jpg

----------


## Jovialis

You look like a mix of the middle one and the one on the right I guess. Their genetics are pretty uniform, even to the one on the left.

----------


## kingjohn

> This is a pic from yesterday. Which component dominates my phenotype in your opinion? 
> IMG-20220423-WA0000.jpg



i am not expert anthropologists or something 
*but to me you look southern european 
you can pass as a greek or southern italian*  :Wink: 
if you dont mind me asking 
_what is your y haplogroup ?
do you belong to y haplogroup j ? 
r1b ?_ 
regards
kingjohn

----------


## Angela

Never in a million years would I think you were from Southern Europe, certainly wouldn't pass as an Italian imo, and I'm usually pretty good at placing people. 

You look like what you are, a Middle Easterner, although you look a lot more Levantine to me than someone from the Northern Middle East. 

I don't get why you're perseverating on this. Anyone who is going to give an opinion has given one. You don't like the opinions. Sorry about that, but asking it again isn't going to change anyone's mind.

----------


## kingjohn

> Never in a million years would I think you were from Southern Europe, certainly wouldn't pass as an Italian imo, and I'm usually pretty good at placing people. 
> 
> You look like what you are, a Middle Easterner, although you look a lot more Levantine to me than someone from the Northern Middle East. 
> 
> I don't get why you're perseverating on this. Anyone who is going to give an opinion has given one. You don't like the opinions. Sorry about that, but asking it again isn't going to change anyone's mind.



i was in greece 
he can pass there 
he is to light for a levantine 
i live in israel i see arab israelies every day almost 24/7 
he doesn't look like them 

p.s
but i wont argue with you about his classifcation if you are an expert 
i never been in south italy so you defiently know more than me about the look 
of the people there ..

----------


## Angela

> i was in greece 
> he can pass there 
> he is to light for a levantine 
> i live in israel i see arab israelies every day almost 24/7 
> he doesn't look like them 
> 
> p.s
> but i wont argue with you about his classifcation if you are an expert 
> *i never been in south italy so you defiently know more than me about the look 
> of the people there .*.


Yes, I do, and I know the look of Island Greeks too. Believe as you wish; imo he doesn't pass in Southern Europe because the features are off. It's not just about pigmentation or one particular feature; it's the combination of features which are likely to be seen. That isn't to say that an individual person might not pass both in Southern Europe and the Levant, or, more likely, Northern West Asia. It's just that imo, the person in the OP is not one of them.

As for him being too light...
Ralph Nader-100% Lebanese



Danny Thomas-100% Lebanese


In certain pictures he actually could have passed as Southern Italian:


Steve Jobs and his Syrian father:


Paul Anka: Lebanese


Diane Al Hadid: Syrian

----------


## kingjohn

> *Greek*, South Italian or *Southern Spain*. Could be a* Cypriot also*.



agree and you are a greek yorself 
so you know how are you people look alike  :Wink:

----------


## Angela

So, nothing further to say about how dark skinned all Levantines are?

Thought not. 

Also, no offense to anyone, but some people can see visual patterns, and some can't. My husband, for example, is hopeless. In my line of work, it was important.

----------


## kingjohn

> So, nothing further to say about how dark skinned all Levantines are?
> Thought not. 
> Also, no offense to anyone, but some people can see visual patterns, and some can't. My husband, for example, is hopeless. In my line of work, it was important.


so he can't pass anywhere in south europe from south iberia 
to mainland greece nada ???

P.s 
I never was in greek islands i *was in the mainland greece
From athens to the north*

----------


## MOESAN

> i am not expert anthropologists or something 
> *but to me you look southern european 
> you can pass as a greek or southern italian* 
> if you dont mind me asking 
> _what is your y haplogroup ?
> do you belong to y haplogroup j ? 
> r1b ?_ 
> regards
> kingjohn


I know Angela is often right, even very often, but here I don't agree with her when she seems saying this guy couldn't pass in European Mediterranean regions; evidently his type is not common, but it isn't totally foreign there. His bones show a very striking (partly gracilised) affinities with 'come-capelle' type, indeed, and people with these traces can be seen in Portugal and other places of Mediterranea. It's rather in Near-East that it's more surprising, according to me (except some Assyrians???).
For skin colour I accord NO confidence to individual pic's without possibility of comparisons. But his someawhat "mesolithical" traits don't make him an evident 'mediter' type.

----------


## kingjohn

In portugal ( and south -med generally speaking there is a berid 
Type 
http://humanphenotypes.net/PaleoSardinian.html
Thats what i remember from my days
In aprshitty😂
Honestly he could be s portuguase
Of berid type 
Thats why some places in iberia 
Are also an option ...
I asked him what his y haplogroup
In previews posts 
Could be j or some type of r1b..

P.s 
He doesnt look that levantine
I see israeli arabs every day he doesnt resemble them
But maybe i need glasses

----------


## Sasaolo68

Turkish

Enviado de meu SM-A105M usando o Tapatalk

----------


## MOESAN

I avow I never know how they define their 'berid' type.

----------


## Sasaolo68

Bulgarian

Enviado de meu SM-A105M usando o Tapatalk

----------


## Jovialis

He doesn't look Italian or Greek to me. He looks exactly like what he is, which I guessed without even knowing prior. Middle-eastern Jewish.

----------


## Angela

> He doesn't look Italian or Greek to me. He looks exactly like what he is, which I guessed without even knowing prior. Middle-eastern Jewish.




So all that stuff about being Georgian was just nonsense? He finally revealed his real identity, or the poster was a troll and you found the source of the photo?

Why am I not surprised.?

This happens over and over again, because to support their agenda they'll lie, steal other people's identities and on and on.

----------


## Sasaolo68

> I avow I never know how they define their 'berid' type.


Me too. Berid seems like a random word people use to classify non-atlanto/gracile/alpine/pontid/dinarid med types

Enviado de meu SM-A105M usando o Tapatalk

----------


## Bill7

He could pass in Greece easily. I have a friend who looks a bit like him and is 100% from the Peloponnese

----------


## Jovialis

> Depends on a middle eastern Jewish group. I did say before that I am 3/4 Georgian Jew but Georgian Jews autosomal DNA wise are in between groups such as Assyrians and Western Armenians. I have 1/4 Georgian admixture which pulls me relatively close to Armenians


@Angela,

Apparently he is 3/4th Georgian Jew, and 1/4 Georgian gentile.

It just always amazes me why people can't just be happy to look like what they are.

----------


## Jovialis

> Attachment 13013Attachment 13014Attachment 13015


Out of curiousity, I just image search him, but I couldn't find a source of the image. Nevertheless, I did stumble upon something interesting:

This is what the google algorithm thinks he looks visually similar to. Most of the people look middle eastern to me, and that's based on a computer algorithm. Thus, even pure math thinks he looks middle eastern.

----------


## kingjohn

> He could pass in Greece easily. I have a friend who looks a bit like him and is 100% from the Peloponnese



interesting you are the second greek (after bigsnake)
who think he look greek or can pass in greece

----------


## Sasaolo68

> Out of curiousity, I just image search him, but I couldn't find a source of the image. Nevertheless, I did stumble upon something interesting:
> 
> This is what the google algorithm thinks he looks visually similar to. Most of the people look middle eastern to me, and that's based on a computer algorithm. Thus, even pure math thinks he looks middle eastern.


He can pass in Southern Europe too, not only as middle eastern.

Enviado de meu SM-A105M usando o Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> @Angela,
> 
> Apparently he is 3/4th Georgian Jew, and 1/4 Georgian gentile.


Hence why he doesn't look Georgian and has a more Levantine cast to his features. :)

----------


## Jovialis

> He can pass in Southern Europe too, not only as middle eastern.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-A105M usando o Tapatalk



Yeah okay, you're not a tr0ll  :Wink: 

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...and-passify-me

----------


## Jovialis

> Hence why he doesn't look Georgian and has a more Levantine cast to his features. :)


Agreed, he looks more Levantine than Caucasian. It is so obvious in his face.

----------


## Jovialis

> interesting you are the second greek (after bigsnake)
> who think he look greek or can pass in greece


Actually I beg to differ, he looks even more Jewish than you.

----------


## kingjohn

> Actually I beg to differ, he looks even more Jewish than you.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Bill7

> Actually I beg to differ, he looks even more Jewish than you.


It's not like he would be typical for Greece (at least in the area I live) but sometimes there are Greeks who can look like him. If he just passed by me I wouldn't (most propably) think that he is a foreigner

----------


## ararara

I am gonna leave my opinion about the whole classifying me thing. Angela, you said that you are typically right with taxonomy but you really aren't. I am really sorry but you are a bit delusional along with other members who are just biased enough to judge my phenotype only based on my ethnicity. It is also apparent that some people here in this thread don't know what Georgian Jews look like or what they are for that matter as if they were just natufian. I don't even look like a typical Georgian Jew or any other Mizrahi Jewish either, trust me, I know it better than most of you😀Also, I never claimed that I could pass "typically" as a Georgian.. and me being this very Levantine looking is a complete BS too, although I do acknowledge the fact that I can moderately pass in some Northern Levantine regions, but not as Southern Levantine (Palestinian, Jordanian) as Angela implied.

----------


## ararara

> Out of curiousity, I just image search him, but I couldn't find a source of the image. Nevertheless, I did stumble upon something interesting:
> 
> This is what the google algorithm thinks he looks visually similar to. Most of the people look middle eastern to me, and that's based on a computer algorithm. Thus, even pure math thinks he looks middle eastern.


No broski. I think you are just pissed that I easily pass as your ethnicity but me being "jewish" is the thing that triggers you the most.

----------


## Jovialis

> No broski. I think you are just pissed that I easily pass as your ethnicity but me being "jewish" is the thing that triggers you the most.


What is the point of this thread? I already said you look exactly like what you are. If you want to be something else, that's your problem, not mine. Also, I already have doubts that this is even legit. Now this seals it BROSKI. You sound just like one of the puerile sad people who are usually banned from here, and populate inferior quality websites like apricity, and anthrogenica. Get a life.

----------


## Jovialis

> I am gonna leave my opinion about the whole classifying me thing. Angela, you said that you are typically right with taxonomy but you really aren't. I am really sorry but you are a bit delusional along with other members who are just biased enough to judge my phenotype only based on my ethnicity. It is also apparent that some people here in this thread don't know what Georgian Jews look like or what they are for that matter as if they were just natufian. I don't even look like a typical Georgian Jew or any other Mizrahi Jewish either, trust me, I know it better than most of you������Also, I never claimed that I could pass "typically" as a Georgian.. and me being this very Levantine looking is a complete BS too, although I do acknowledge the fact that I can moderately pass in some Northern Levantine regions, but not as Southern Levantine (Palestinian, Jordanian) as Angela implied.


Are you ashamed of being jewish, that you want people to think you are an atypical Greek or Southern Italian? That's pathetic. You easily pass as Arab.


There's actually a lot people that try to do that, who I have met in person. It makes me cringe in disgust that they would lie about their ethnicity, because they want to be accepted by others.\


I have already showed you the google algorithm, it isn't lying.


At any rate, you're a dimwit, with issues who either is:


A) ashamed of his ethnicity

B) a loser who tr0lls us, because we did or said something to chap your ass and now you are just mad

C) Both A and B.


A,B, or C, this charade is over.

----------

